# Gearmanndude Boots



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Not snake skin, but these are mine; Tony Lama boots I purchased from a shop in the Exchange District in downtown Winnipeg in 1992. My wife and kids hate them but I don't care. They are super comfortable and I just play better when I'm wearing them! Well at least I think I do.

Anybody else have what they call their very own gearmanndude boots?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Basic, nothing to write home about, Blundstone boots. One pair brown, one pair black, one pair black safety toes. Keen hikers and sandals as well. Whatever sneakers for the gym.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I need a nice pair of boots. I have an old CAT pair for gigs, but they're really not that comfortable.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a pair of those somewhere....some wear....I should probably mink oil them, haven't worn them in decades


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

crappy picture...














but thx for the reminder, they were pretty dry


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Not snake skin, but these are mine; Tony Lama boots I purchased from a shop in the Exchange District in downtown Winnipeg in 1992. My wife and kids hate them but I don't care. They are super comfortable and I just play better when I'm wearing them! Well at least I think I do.
> 
> Anybody else have what they call their very own gearmanndude boots?


Back in the 80's I user wear them


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Back in the 90's I had a pair of snakeskin boots with bone accoutrements strapped to them. Always wanted a spur for one. LOL


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 3 pairs of these Dan Post boots and 2 pairs of black Tony Lama boots that I wear with a suit for work. I find that boots are way more comfortable than shoes.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I tried wearing a thick chunky high heeled ankle boots. The floors at the Rehearsal factory are very uneven and walking in these boots was such a precarious situation! I was petrified of falling! I have reverted to wearing a ballet type flat shoe! They allow me to do anything that a wild child can think of! Lol


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've got these for when shit needs to be kicked, or I feel the need to give the appearance of being an inch taller.









As close to the Gearmanndude footwear as I get.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

All I wear is cowboy boots, work boots, or rubber boots. I'll get a picture of my cowboy boots tomorrow. I think I'm up to six pairs now. The girlfriend has 4 or 5 pairs


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I think I'm up to six pairs now. The girlfriend has 4 or 5 pairs


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> View attachment 90601


You're not wrong my friend. I do however still have more teeth than boots, so that's a bonus.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> You're not wrong my friend. I do however still have more teeth than boots, so that's a bonus.


Ahhhh, but are you counting a pair of boots as 2, or as 1? If 1, then ....... well, see the previous meme.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

you guys got way more "boot style" than I do...only time I wear boots is when I gotta wear Sorels lol
otherwise, its shoes for me. my cars have clutches, so that's part of the reason. the other part is, i'm heavy enough as it is so I like light cushioned footwear.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> you guys got way more "boot style" than I do...only time I wear boots is when I gotta wear Sorels lol
> otherwise, its shoes for me. my cars have clutches, so that's part of the reason. the other part is, i'm heavy enough as it is so I like light cushioned footwear.


I drive standards with no issues in all my boots, except for my big Dunlop rubber boots.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> I drive standards with no issues in all my boots, except for my big Dunlop rubber boots.


I didn't say I had issues....it just isn't preferable...esp in a sports car to have big pointy boot toes getting in the way. but mostly I just _feel _weighted and oaf-ish in them. ive got soft feet, so I like a lot of cushion...a day in dress shoes even gives them a pounding. its too bad Doc Martens aren't on trend anymore...theyre prob the best balance between function and style.


----------

